# Elektronikas pamati >  Universum V 4386

## kaspar4ik84

Labvakar, tiku pie vācu Universum V 4386 pastiprinātāja. Bet jau nomāc atsevišķas problēmas, raizes - tikko ieslēgts sāk manāmi  silt korpusa augšējās virsmas viena puse (tā puse virs radiatora kur neatrodās  trafs)  un arī abi indikācijas līmeņi nav, nerāda simetriski. R (right) kanālam indikācijas aktivitāte arī novērota mazāka. Viens kanāls R (riht) no otra kanāla arī atšķiras, skaņa tā ka klusāka mazāk basu.
Tiek pašlaik slēgtas klāt  s30 B.
Vai pastūža manāmā nevienādā silšana, silst tikai viena augšējās virsmas puse ir normāla vai ar steigu jānodod darbnīcā.
Un kādas ir Jūsu domas par šo konkrēto pastūzi?

----------


## tornislv

Pavilkies no Lielajiem Indikatoriem?

Kādas var būt domas, galā STK4046X ... viegli nosvilināt, neiespējami atrast oriģinālās - pakaļdarinājumi man pilna atvilkne, sprāgst nost jau pie 50W....

----------


## osscar

jap, es jau jamam to pašu iekš būta pateicu - smuks gadžets, kjuads nav - stk sux  ::

----------


## tornislv

Kas ir "kjuads" ? Kasuna jaunākais modelis?

----------


## osscar

jaudas nav  ::  man sajuka  ::  (maz gulēts + biku alus)  . Nu nez, es ņemtu kaut tos tavus HK nevis šito blng bling. es redzēju to sludinājumu netā - pietika vienu google attēlu paskatīt ar STK - sapratu -  kas tas par ampu , a izskatās uz 2x 200W  ::

----------


## tornislv

Kas tas?  :: 

http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/...ers/elpdk.html

----------


## JDat

> Kas tas? 
> 
> http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/...ers/elpdk.html


 
Japiezvana vai vēl ir. Ja nav tad man ir aizdomas kurs nopirka...

----------


## tornislv

Man savukārt ir aizdomas, _kurš pārdod_...  ::

----------


## jankus

> Man savukārt ir aizdomas, _kurš pārdod_...


 Nu, pārdod visticamāk tas pats cilvēks, kurš nopirka šo:  :: 
http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/...ers/blxil.html

----------


## AndrisZ

Laikam ar visām problēmām jau ticis galā.  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Savdabīga nodarbe Kaspariņam pastiprinātāju frontē - '_razvedka bojem_'.  ::

----------


## jankus

> Savdabīga nodarbe Kaspariņam pastiprinātāju frontē - '_razvedka bojem_'.


 Tādā ziņā stulbi, ka Kasparčiks jau ir pietaisījis internātu ar savu problēmu. Domājams, ka varbūtējie interesenti visticamāk kādi 4 no 5, pirms zvanīt Kasparčikam, iedomāsies iesist googlē "Universum V4386". Nu un ko ieraudzīs- pats pirmais rezultāts- links uz boot forumu, otrais arī, trešais links, kur visticamāk to pašu pastiprinātāju ir veiksmīgi iesmērējis Kasparčikam kāds cits. Links uz Elfa forumu 6.tais. Skaidrs, ka, ja varbūtējais kunde nebūs īpaši stulbs, viņš Kasparčikam to4no nezvanīs.. 

He he, man ar jāpalielās- man "ceļā uz Latviju" ir divi Sharp SX8800  ::  Kā sapratu, arī uz tādām pašām vai līdzīgām STK mikrenēm. Vienam pastiprinātājam viens no diviem kanāliem pat strādajot..  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Tie varētu būt labi donori (korpuss, šasija, transformatori). Manuprāt, šis brends nekad neko labu nav uztaisījis. Tāpat tās STK pankūkas nešķiet nopietnas. Esmu gan arī Sony tādas manījis brūķējam, bet tikai pašā lētākajā galā.

----------


## tornislv

Tiem Sharpiem ir plastmasas korpuss ar smukiem indikatoriem. Bet booomboxi Sharp bija OK, daži TV arī.

----------


## RudeWolf

Man mājās ir šāds Sharp. Kalpo godam jau 25 gadus.

----------


## jankus

Manā gadījumā pēc bildēm vispievilcīgākais likās tieši kastes un daļēji arī radiatora lielums. Cerams, ka šiem, atšķirībā no wpa-600 kastēm, varēs ielikt stateniski padomju laikos taisītos "zaļos" barošanas trafus, kā arī KEA 47000mkF kondensatorus, arīdzan..  ::  
Njā, nez kā tas plastmasas korpuss izskatīsies..

----------


## osscar

nu ko tad liksi tajā kastē ?  ::  mazo A klasīti ? jā - plastmasa "ņeruļit"  ::  Ja nu vienīgi galīgi pa lēto tev tie dzelži sanāk ar piegādi t.sk......cik skatījos netā tas universums ir 1:1 ar Goldstar modeli.

----------


## tornislv

Kas ta vainas plastmasai, skat Haiendu Haiends - ASR Emitter - trīs kastes, visas no plastmasas  ::

----------


## osscar

nu es jau māžojos  ::  man patīk biezs, smags metāls ::  

kaut kas tāds (asr man nepatīk) -

----------


## Isegrim

Rīkam bildē viss izskatās pareizs; sākot ar 'redelēm' un beidzot ar cenu. Kas dod nabagiem ar lielgabalu šaut?  ::

----------


## tornislv

Tā teikt, neko sev DIY sanācis:



> Well, Hervé Delétraz is Swiss. And an engineer. And, well, _Swiss_.

----------


## jankus

Oskar, Tu jau noteikti zini kā ar tām audio lietām- sākot ar to, ka ir n-tie projekti par ko sapņot, ja būtu vairāk laika, beidzot ar to, ka vienkārši gribas kaut ko nopirkt, lai dzīve liktos interesantāka, vēl jo vairāk, ja summa ir kādi padsmit jevro (neskaitot shippingu, diemžēl).  :: 
Es jau vēl to HiJagu neesmu pabeidzis, pareizāk sakot pat īsti iesācis. Pagājušajā naktī 3 stundas sēdēju un meditēju par tēmu kā šādā te kastē http://lh4.ggpht.com/-yVckPSuFJHY/Rr...20%2829%29.JPG iebāzt Hijagas vienu kanālu ar lielu padomju laiku barošanas trafu un 400 000mkf kondensatoriem katram kanālam. Vēl jau daudz ko gribētu kādreiz pamēģināt, bet tas tā.. Galu galā varbūt arī paši gali puslīdz normāli skan kaut vai basa kačāšanai.  :: 
Tas jau gluži vai tāds PiloZofisks jautājums- cik ir "pa lēto". Man liekas, ka būvējot pastiprinātāju, pa kasti normāli būtu iztērēt nu līdz kādiem 30% no kopējās summas, pārējie 70%- attiecīgi pats pastiprinātājs (daļas). Ja ir otrādi, tad nav jābrīnās, ka tauta sāk runāt par to kā audiofīlam "ir nogājis", skatoties uz pulētajiem kloķiem, nevis no mūzikas klausīšanās. 
Tās Modushopa kastes jau ir smukas, tik Tavā gadījumā sanāk, ka tas iepakojums ir dārgāks par pašu mantu.. 
Ja grib taisīt monoblokus, kur katru monobloka pastiprinātāju ierūmē starp aparatūras statni un tumbu, tad ir jau jāņem divas kastes, kas modushopā jau droši vien varētu pagriezties diezgan liela summa. Grūti pateikt, kā tās Sharpa kastes izskatīsies. Sliktākajā gadījumā būs jāslēpj uz grīdas aiz tumbām.  :: 
Kādreiz, kad būšu atradis īsto skaņu, tad droši vien gribētos salikt pastiprinātāju kā nākas ar super dārgiem rezistoriem, kondensatoriem un, protams, arī to visu salikt labā kastē. Bet nu sākumā- drīzāk pats un/vai ar čomu palīdzību puslīdz korekti salikt dažas ampu shēmas, kas varētu likties interesantas.  ::

----------


## osscar

Nu tad jau tiešām labs donors  ::  darbojies tik! Cerams, ka ieraudzīsim arī ko skanošu ! Es tikai tā painteresējos kas tas tev tur top! Gan jau izskatīsies ok tās kastes!

----------


## RudeWolf

Nez, ar kastēm kā jebkuru estētisko elementu man ir tā- tām jābūt pietiekami smukām, lai būtu vēlme tās turēt savā dzīves telpā. Jo skaņai arī ir tikai viens mērķis- darīt mani laimīgu, bet ja man jālūr uz kaut kādu plastmasas kluci zīdaiņu caurejas krāsā... Tad man satisfakcija manāmi krītās. Tas tāpat kā tagad ar jaunajām ortodinamiskajām austiņām- skaņa sākot no 25Hz ir gandrīz perfekta, bet uzparikte sver pāri puskilogramam (katram skaļrunim membrāna neodīma magnētu sendvičā)- nevari koncentrēties uz skaņu, ja spranda sāk sāpēt.

----------


## jankus

Tam, protams, nevar nepiekrist, ka vizuālais arī ietekmē kopējo satistifikācijas līmeni. Tikai, diemžēl, ir tā, ka laba, smuka kaste maksā dārgāk, cik Tu, piemēram, pavisam nesen varēji atļauties samaksāt par visu pastiprinātāju.

----------


## RudeWolf

Kasti dabūt ir pusbēda- naudas bedre ir glauni priekšējie/pakaļējie paneļi. Tur vēl vairāk piķis var aiziet kā par pašu kasti.

+Pogas, lampiņas, konektori.

----------


## tornislv

Ainucikvarņemties, es nupat no modushopa pasūtīju sev 1U kastīti ar 10mm paneli, lai iemontētu tajā skandu komutatoru: + 4 komplekti lielie eBay konektori, plus 12 15A releji + trafs, taisngriezis, kondensatori, pārslēdzējs, sauja ar diodēm un rezistoriem, 4 gab LED, rotary switch un vēl alumīnija kloķis uz switch ass un vēl uzraksti pie graviera. Vai beigās _noies_ - nezinu. Bet gribu, lai ir smuki  ::  Izmaksās, domāju, tas pasākums virs 100Ls kopā. Vai es *pirktu* skandu komutatoru par simts latiem? Diez vai...  ::

----------


## Jurkins

> iebāzt Hijagas vienu kanālu ar lielu padomju laiku barošanas trafu un 400 000mkf kondensatoriem katram kanālam.


 Ui, joperesete! Nu tas ir nopietni!

----------


## osscar

Nu gaidīsmi bildes ar kādu tavu skandu pārslēdzēju  ::  voienīgais mīnuss modushop 10mm paneļa kastēm - ka tās ir platāka spar standarta 430 mm.bet tā protams - kvailtāte ir augsta, vēl varu ieteikt ņemt to grīdas plāksni - mesh, es aizmiursu un nācās trafu stiprināt pa taisno "pie grīdas". Bet tas tā - nav kritiski.

----------


## tornislv

Grīdas plāksne komplektā ir nopirkta. Man plauktā atvēlētā vieta ar nolūku ir platāka un arī tur netālu viens LUXMAN L-430 stāv, tas arī ir platāks par 430  ::  Tā ka nekāda disonanse nebūs  ::

----------


## osscar

nu es skatos, tev par visu padomāts  ::   ::  well done

----------

